# Operate Left Right Plow Goes up (Snoway)



## bluewater (Nov 28, 2010)

I bought a used snow way plow with new wiring harness from private party. Me and my brother got it mostly hooked up and ran into dead end with no manual. I took it to my local sno way dealer and $300 later it was "professionally installed". Coincidentally this is what he advertised if nothing was done. Anyhow brought it home and hooked up plow and plugged it in everything worked fine. Unhooked the plow and a month later we have snow so I hook it up gonna plow the driveway and in laws and plow won't go left or right. When I activate left/right buttons plow goes up. I took apart the main electrical connection from plow to vehicle cleaned with wd40 and squirted dielectric grease in terminals and still same situation. I think I have a 25 series plow and it does have down pressure. The reason I am not sure is I can't seem to match up particular serial # on snoway sight? Any suggestions or should I just check available balance at the bank and take it back to dealer 30mi away??? Just frustrating after $300 doesn't work right. Only thing different from now to then is temperature so thinking it is sticky valve but don't know where to start with that.

Please help!!!


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

Seems silly, but was the box/ joystick correctly plugged into the wire that goes through the firewall? I also have a snoway 25d. Can't think how to get the connection wrong except maybe on the five round plug not lined up?


----------



## bluewater (Nov 28, 2010)

the plug is slotted so only one right way. I am thinking sticky valve from what I gather from sno way sight but don't know how to check or where exactly located. I beat on the valve body today and tried still no response.


----------



## bluewater (Nov 28, 2010)

So Yesterday was above freezing. I got in the truck and the plow operated normally so I am thinking change fluid and see if it helps and if it doesn't then I have a sticky valve. I will keep all posted on progress.


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

Okay, this EXACT same thing happened to me just now. The solution:

If it is a sticky valve (mine was as well) then locate the valves on each side of the plow motor. They are in the small square boxes of steel about 1"x1"x1"

After you find them, get a small nosed screwdriver and a hammer. Put the screwdriver in the hole in the middle of that steel 1"x1"x1" box and push the screwdriver in. Use the hammer if necessary. 

If the plow won't go left, then do this to the steel box on the RIGHT of the motor.

Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

Schnabel Plowin;1131141 said:


> Okay, this EXACT same thing happened to me just now. The solution:
> 
> If it is a sticky valve (mine was as well) then locate the valves on each side of the plow motor. They are in the small square boxes of steel about 1"x1"x1"
> 
> ...


http://www.snoway.com/service/Parts Manuals/97100204j.pdf

page 4 on this manual, the box is just above the reservoir cap.


----------



## bluewater (Nov 28, 2010)

That sounds good. Thanks for the help. It should be around mid 20's and windy tomorrow so we will see if it fails to operate; so far above freezing it seems to work. I know the box your talking about and I will try that if it fails to operate. Thanks so much for the help. There are only so many pdf diagrams you can look at before the frustration sets in. I really do appreciate the help and will keep you posted.


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

No problem and good luck with it.


----------



## usmc2585 (Jan 3, 2014)

can these valves be replaced, and if so, what is the cost?


----------

